# Flounder Boat Project - Need Help



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello All,

I live in South Florida and want to build a flounder gigging boat with an air motor. Trouble is that there aren't any of these boats down this way to get ideas from. I have lots of questions and hope you all from Texas can help. Might also be a good thread for anyone building one of these fine craft. As you can see in the picture, I have purchased what I think will be a suitable base boat for the project. Guess I'll start out with a couple of basic questions to get things going. 1) Do most of you use steering on the air motor or just mount the motor and use a gig for direction? 2) I am looking at everything from a 14 horse 4 stroke to a small 25 hp aircraft motor for the air motor, your thoughts? I will post more picturs as the project moves along. Thanks in advance! CR


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Most have steering (& other controls) in the front of the boat. My air motor is just a 9hp Honda and normally run it on very lowest throttle setting. I use a generator to power the lights, so that is why a small HP engine can be used.


----------



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Flounder Boat*

This is exactly what I am after. I guess the next question is are most folks running a generator and 110 lights or an alternator and a 12 V system? Thanks for the responses CR


----------



## kenner27 (May 29, 2006)

a 8hp air motor would be plenty for that boat, my boat is bigger than yours and the 8ph honda pushes it just fine. i dont have a 12v system on mine just cause i run the air motor at such low rpm's, and its just so simple to have the 110 set up, much cheaper too if you already have the generator.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Another forum to get ideas is www.bowfishingcountry.com. They have a separate section on lighting, fan setups and boats. They are big into elevated decks for bow shooting which isn't necessary for gigging. On my flounder boat, I run 4 150-watt HPS lights (with capacitors) off a Honda 2K watt generator. If you go the 110 volt route, just make sure you run all wires in conduit and use GFCI's (ie Nth degree on safety).


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Go to my web site sonnysmarinepoc.com and have some pictures of some of the ones I have rigged. I would only use a 8 hp air motor, plenty to push that boat, a 13 hp will push a 20'-70 alweld, but have some with a 20 hp, but too much, for most boat rigs. Other wise you can not slow it down enough to gig a fish. 
I use 12 volts lights 600 watts total and a Alt, on the air motor engine, so no buying a gen, and 110 volt, Was out testing one last night, fish was jumping every where in the back bay, but no gigs on the boat. I can send more pictures when I have time to your email, of some I have built for ideas. good luck.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't believe the color of that house......LOL


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I can't believe the color of that house......LOL


made me hungry for one of those purple cow burgers....


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Here are some old photos for ideas sold my rig years ago when I moved back to Brazoria County just not as much fun as down south. 
I agree I had an 8hp and had to drag two window sash weights to slow down enough. For steering, my engine was mounted on a trailer hub so it would rotate. Just used a single steering cable to steer. Also helps to have a throttle control at the front of the boat and a kill switch. Someone should be able to post up the name of the guy who builds props just give him a call with your engine and boat info and he will get you hooked up. I ran a alternator off my air motor to run my lights 150 W halogen bulbs.


----------



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Flouner Boat*

Yeah, living in purple house always gets positive manly feedback. Took you guys a litle longer to comment than I might have thought! LOL Keep the comments and photos coming, this is great stuff. Wandered where you get the high intensity 12 V bulbs / fixtures if I go that way? Thanks Again! CR


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Arrow Prop in Oklahoma is a great place to get a prop and hub, and Tulsa Engine Warehouse has air motors. There is a place in Victoria that has electrical stuff for flounder boats (I think it is Goyen Electric, but may be off on that name). On that house color, maybe he is a TCU fan.


----------



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Flounder Boat*

I found these motors down here on Craigslist one is 9 horse and the other is 14HP. Brand new for $350.00 and $500.00 respectively. Any idea how good they are or who makes them for DeWalt. Never saw them before now> CR


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

here's mine.


----------



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Flounder Boat*

Thanks for the pictures, they all help and are clearer than what I am finding on the internet. CR


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

make sure you get a motor with the right shaft, A 1" straight with key way, or you will have a motor and have to have a prop hub special built. for the tapered shaft on those engines, that the pictures you showed


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

*flounder lights*

I am currently rigging a new light bar on my boat, I will be using,
http://www.2catchmarlin.com/store/info.php/id/246 
I think walmart and academy carry them for cheaper. I am protecting mine in a cutout PVC pipe with foil tape backing.


----------



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Flounder Boat*

I talked to prop guy in Oklahoma and he also mentioned shaft size. The Dewalt engines won't work. I think I'll go with a 8-9 hp engine and would welcome recommendations in that regard. I also plan to use the Starfire Lights underwater as seen in the last post and have already purchased them. Keep the ides and photos coming if you have time. I'll document the build as I go along. Thanks! CR


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

engine: honda or vanguard
I also run a 105 amp Delco self-energizing alternator to power my lights.

Do those PVC settups last? I know they wouldn't last me a season.


----------



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Flounder Boat*

I'll look for one of those motors. I think I will use PVC for my two underwater lights, but I figure I'll have to find a way to stiffen it. The problem is between size for strength and smaller pipe for drag. Thanks for the reply! CR


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Harbor freight has some knock off Honda engines, for cheap, electric start , just the get extended warranty, good for 2 years, the metal on the covers, gas tank is cheaper and will rust, but they will take it back and give you a new one for free with the warranty, we have one on our flounder boat.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

sonny is a expert on flounder boats, he can probably ship you most everything you need


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sonny*



capt henry said:


> sonny is a expert on flounder boats, he can probably ship you most everything you need


 X-2 on Sonny He's in POC (PORT OCONNER ,TX) some of the best FLOUNDER GIGGING GROUND.He's a Nice down to earth GUY..All I can ADD to your QUEST is Unless YOUR A Electrical Wizzard Stay away from 110/220 AC cause water and IT DONT MIX and WILL KILL. There are lots of 12v options LED, Flouresent ,Halogen and of course incadecent..GOOD LUCK...CVA34


----------



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Flounder Boat*



cva34 said:


> X-2 on Sonny He's in POC (PORT OCONNER ,TX) some of the best FLOUNDER GIGGING GROUND.He's a Nice down to earth GUY..All I can ADD to your QUEST is Unless YOUR A Electrical Wizzard Stay away from 110/220 AC cause water and IT DONT MIX and WILL KILL. There are lots of 12v options LED, Flouresent ,Halogen and of course incadecent..GOOD LUCK...CVA34


 Yeah, I think the 12 volt halogen will do it, just need information on what and where to get the big lights? Thanks! CR


----------



## RP20 (Feb 1, 2005)

These pictures might help.
http://www.krestasboats.com/flounder2.php


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

vinsp said:


> Here are some old photos for ideas sold my rig years ago when I moved back to Brazoria County just not as much fun as down south.
> I agree I had an 8hp and had to drag two window sash weights to slow down enough. For steering, my engine was mounted on a trailer hub so it would rotate. Just used a single steering cable to steer. Also helps to have a throttle control at the front of the boat and a kill switch. Someone should be able to post up the name of the guy who builds props just give him a call with your engine and boat info and he will get you hooked up. I ran a alternator off my air motor to run my lights 150 W halogen bulbs.


No wonder the flounder has depleted. Thank god you sold your boat!!!


----------



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Thanks RP20*

Great pics man, thats exactly what I am after. Been all over the net and didn't find them. Thanks Again! CR


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Pm me your email and i will try and send some pictures of some i have built for ideas.


----------



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

You have a PM. Thanks! CR


----------



## RP20 (Feb 1, 2005)

Are you planning on using the flounder boat around Jupiter? We have been fishing between Stuart and Fort Pierce lately and was curious if anybody gigs flounder around here.


----------



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Flounder Boat*

RP-20,

Actually the story is a bit odd, sometimes its how you get there that makes it interesting. I tried Bully Netting lobster in the Keys this year with limited success due to my poor lighting system. Once home, I researched Bully Net lights and didn't come up with much. I happened upon flounder boats in a search, which offer the lighting and accessories that would be perfect for bullying. I do go to Sebastion a few times a year and especially during the flounder run, so I figured I could use the boat for both. In addition, I am close enough to the lake to gig talapia and maybe some frogs. So in answer to your question, I don't think there are enough flounder between here and Ft Pierce to make it worth wild, but I will be going to Sebastian in November. CR


----------



## RP20 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan. That is what i thought about the flounder, you don't hear to much about people catching them. I guess i will stick with the trout and redfish in the Indian River for now.


----------



## SoFloGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Indian River*

Yep and don't forget the Pompano run in the winter up there!


----------



## Shoalwater 18 (Aug 2, 2013)

My daughters had a children's book titled, "Mr. Pine's Purple House". I read it to them so much they had the pages memorized! Just had to through that in.


----------



## Damcc (Jul 30, 2013)

My dad had one when I was a kid. Grandfather built it but it had a 5hp Briggs and a hartzell wooden prop on a fixed base the boat was a 16ft monarch lights were 12v rv light bulbs in clamp light fixtures. He built gigs out of closet rod that doubled as guild poles and drug two chains about 10ft each off the transom handles to act as centering devices. Stabbed a whole lot of flounders out of it and made lots of memory's. I think sometimes of building another one but regulations make it not worth the effort, (I can find my limit just walking) ill try and hunt down a picture of the old rig for you to get some ideas


----------

